# Esperadme



## elisakelarre

Hola! Cómo se diría en alemán

Todavía no! Esperadme a mi!

O una forma informal de decir Not please! Wait for me!

Estoy empezando a aprender alemán, pero aún ni idea de los tiempos verbales! 

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## toscano44

Puedes dar más contexto por favor?


----------



## elisakelarre

El contesto es una conversación, tal que así:

- Me he enterado de que en el lago konstanz hay un festival increíble bla bla bla... (cuenta como es el festival)

- Y otro dice, genial! ¿Cuándo empezamos? ¿¿Ahora?? Bueno, en realidad lo que ha puesto es: wann gehts los? jetzt schon?


- Y ahí es cuando a mi me gustaría escribirles, de alguna forma graciosa "No! Esperadme a mi!" O, no empecéis sin mi! Porque yo no voy hasta dentro de unas semanas

(de hecho, me voy a konstanz a hacer un curso de alemán! =)  )

Muchas gracias por contestar tan rápido!


----------



## toscano44

elisakelarre said:


> El contesto es una conversación, tal que así:
> 
> - Me he enterado de que en el lago konstanz hay un festival increíble bla bla bla... (cuenta como es el festival)
> 
> - Y otro dice, genial! ¿Cuándo empezamos? ¿¿Ahora?? Bueno, en realidad lo que ha puesto es: wann gehts los? jetzt schon?
> 
> 
> - Y ahí es cuando a mi me gustaría escribirles, de alguna forma graciosa "No! Esperadme a mi!" O, no empecéis sin mi! Porque yo no voy hasta dentro de unas semanas
> 
> (de hecho, me voy a konstanz a hacer un curso de alemán! =) )
> 
> Muchas gracias por contestar tan rápido!


 
Si se trata de esperar algunos minutos:
"Geht noch nicht los, wartet auf mich"
oder
"Moment! Wartet noch auf mich!"

Si se trata de partir dentro de unas semanas (no entendí bien que quieres hacer):
"Fahrt noch nicht! Lasst uns in ein paar Wochen zusammen fahren!"


----------



## elisakelarre

Vaya, muchas gracias! Aunque la verdad es que me refería a algo más directo.Ya que son ellos, los que me tienen que esperar a mi. Busco una expresión coloquial para decirles Ey no!  Todavía no! Esperad a que llegue!

Valdría " geht noch nicht los! Wartezeit für mich! " ?

Mil gracias!


----------



## toscano44

elisakelarre said:


> Vaya, muchas gracias! Aunque la verdad es que me refería a algo más directo.Ya que son ellos, los que me tienen que esperar a mi. Busco una expresión coloquial para decirles Ey no! Todavía no! Esperad a que llegue!
> 
> Valdría " geht noch nicht los! Wartezeit für mich! " ?
> 
> Mil gracias!


 
"Moment! Wartet noch auf mich!"
"Geht noch nicht los, wartet auf mich!"
"Noch nicht, ich komme gleich!"
"Halt, Momentchen noch!" ("momentito", o "momentico" in Ticolandia)

o cualquier combinación de esos.


----------



## elisakelarre

Muchas gracias!


----------

